# Still having trouble with my Kohler CV460s on the John Deere.



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Tonight I got around to looking at the Deere, the problem I am having is whenever you start it, engage the deck or go from low idle to high the engine will pop, sputter, occasionally backfire.

So Tonight I tried a new plug, cleaned the carburetor, checked for spark and it was perfect, tested the fuel pump and it works great, checked for intake air leaks and nothing bad, checked fuel soliniod and it works fine... Im still having the same problem and Im running out of ideas. I was told that because of the hydraulic lifters the engine is very sensitive to the age and type of oil... Can anyone confirm this? I guess ill try changing it tomorrow. Help [email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Take a look at the choke butterfly in your carburetor and see if it is open completely when the choke is released. I have run across instances with this engine where there will be a little build up underneath the control lever that prevents the choke from opening completely. When the engine is accelerated or a load is applied, the choke gets sucked closed and causes the engine to spit, sputter and sometime backfire.

Just an idea of something to look at. I have not run across issues with the lifters on these engines, but it could be a possibility I cannot dismiss.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Its funny that you mention the choke, because it wasn't opening fully and I had to adjust the arm on the shaft so that it would open fully. Though my problem still exists, but thanks!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

it wouldn't hurt to take the covers off and retourqe them, the carb isn't by chance spitting to much gas from low idle to high idle? maybe your carb is starting to go bad, but being a kohler, readjusting the valves is MUCH cheaper lol


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wait double post, never mind 30year! Here I am at 1:00 in the morning, running across my lawn with my tools to the shed, and sure enough I removed the air cleaner and the choke is partially closed again! 30year, this engine has a choke lever i have never seen before, called a self revealing choke shaft according to my service manual, are you aware of this particular setup? I think the shaft may be broken, thats why it keeps slipping out of adjustment.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't do much with Kohlers any more,but if you need one,I got poking around and there are repair kits for them(not sure if they're for your model). Found some on Ebay.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

justin3 said:


> Wait double post, never mind 30year! Here I am at 1:00 in the morning, running across my lawn with my tools to the shed, and sure enough I removed the air cleaner and the choke is partially closed again! 30year, this engine has a choke lever i have never seen before, called a self revealing choke shaft according to my service manual, are you aware of this particular setup? I think the shaft may be broken, thats why it keeps slipping out of adjustment.


I am not sure what name Kohler puts on their choke assemblies, can you post a picture of your setup??


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I will post a picture of the assembily tomorrow, but I think I found out the problem, it appears that the arm has broken away from the shaft and is moving somewhat freely, so when someone hits the choke hard, the shaft gets re positioned and the choke remains somewhat closed so it can be sucked in by engine vacuum. Ill let you know


----------

